# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Best European Cities where one eat very well.. tripadvisor choices

## julia90

2011 best European Enogastronomic cities, Tripadvisor list based on its memebers choices

Italy is omnipresent, but there are many surprises 

1*FLORENCE, Tuscany, Italy
*Peasant kind of cusine...
Simple ingredients, extra virgin oil, fava beans, pecorino cheese, wild game.
Tuscan wines are very famous and excellent.. Chianti, Vino Nobile di Montepulciano, Vin Santo dessert wine. 



2 *PARIS, France
*It hosts many of the world's finest restaurants.
You don't have to go to expensive restaurants to have an excellent meal.. and prepare yourselfe for excellent wines..


3 *ROME, Italy*
Traditional Roman cusine is an hearty stuff..
Filetti di Baccalà, Pasta Cacio e Pepe, Pasta Carbonara, Carciofi alla Giudia, Coda alla Vaccinara, Abbacchio 


4 *SORRENTO, Campania, Italy
*The sourranding panorama will steal your breath when eating you will look at Amalfi Coast, let the mediterranean atmosphere and cusine enters you..!
This streap of land is famous for Lemons, they grow big and particularly tasty.. with this earth blessing lemons they do the famous liqueur Limoncello


5 *YORK, England, United Kingdom*
There's more than the famous Yorkshire Pudding... traditional tea rooms, pubs... infact there are many restaurants that serve excellent cusine from all around the world (Thai, Indian, Pakistani, Chinese, Italian etc..)
Local beer it's excellent!.. Ginger beer was invented here


6 *SIENA, Tuscany, Italy
*Paesant kind of cusine, is the tuscan one.
Try Pici (kind of spaghetti) and Panforte (traditional christams cake available all year round).
The Chianti land is in Siena's countryside... 


7 *BOLOGNA, Emilia-Romagna, Italy*
The cousine of this Region is very generous and hearty..
This Region is also the homeland of Tortellini, Tagliatelle, Mortadella


8 *SAN SEBASTIAN, Donostia, Spain
*Tapas, tapas, tapas...
Local Ham and seafood are excellent
Try also the Molecular Gastronomy, this city is famous for sperimenting on it


9 *BARCELONA, Catalunia, Spain*
Traditional Catalan Cusine: Zarzuela, Fideua; Cava wine...


10 *EDINBURGH, Scotland, United Kingdom*
Traditional Scottish Cusine.. Haggis; but also Indian, Thai or a fusion of local cusine with ethnic cusine..!

----------


## sparkey

No surprise that Italy dominates, considering their gastronomic traditions.

Is anywhere in Switzerland recommended? How's Bern?

----------


## Maciamo

I have rather surprised by the ranking. I have been personally disappointed by restaurants in Italy. There are some very good restaurants, but one has to find them. The average quality is lower than what I have been used to in Belgium. Besides, restaurants in Italy are quite expensive quality-wise and not generous on portion sizes.

It's also hard to take seriously that a ranking that has York in the 5th place, but doesn't list London, Brussels, Lyon or Bordeaux in the top 10. London is the most starred city in Europe after Paris and has the greatest diversity of food anywhere in Europe. Within Italy it is generally accepted that cities like Modena, Bergamo or Milan are among the best places to eat.

If we count the number of Michelin stars per capita, the ranking for Europe is :

1) San Sebastian
2) Bergamo
3) Bergisch Gladbach
4) Bruges
5) Lyon
6) Salzburg
7) Bordeaux
8) Paris
9) Marbella
10) Basel
11) Clermont-Ferrand
12) Namur
13) Modena
14) Reims
15) Dijon


EDIT : Actually the Huffington Post mistook since it is Luxembourg that should be on top, with 16 stars for 100,000 inhabitants, more than anywhere else in the world and over twice the per capita ratio of San Sebastian.

Brussels lost many stars in the last few years due to the top three chefs all retiring. Yet, the Greater Brussels still has 18 starred restaurants and 21 stars in total for a bit more than 1 million inhabitants.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

> 3) Bergisch Gladbach


???  :Petrified:   :Petrified:   :Petrified:

----------


## Maciamo

> Is anywhere in Switzerland recommended? How's Bern?


In general, wherever there is money there are good restaurants because chefs decide to set up shop there. That's why Switzerland, Luxembourg and London, which traditional cuisine isn't necessarily top-notch, all have an abundance of exceptional restaurants. For example, there are 13 starred restaurants around Luxembourg City for 100,000 inhabitants, including a 3 stars and a 2 stars. In comparison, the Greater Glasgow (2.5 million inhabitants) only has two 1-star restaurants, while Birmingham (2.3 million inhabitants) has three 1 stars. 

Even Madrid (3.5 million inhabitants) only has 9 starred restaurants and no 3 stars.

----------


## julia90

> I have rather surprised by the ranking. I have been personally disappointed by restaurants in Italy. There are some very good restaurants, but one has to find them. The average quality is lower than what I have been used to in Belgium. Besides, restaurants in Italy are quite expensive quality-wise and not generous on portion sizes.


well, i think to find good food in italy you have to spend at least 20-25 euro, with home wine, not with bottled wine, but the best restaurants and more economic are those in non turistic areas, in the periphery, hinterland of cities.

if you want to spend very few money.. pizza plus an enthry is about 13-15 euros

seafood, like an enthry of seafood plus a first or second plate of seafood is 25>, 30>

----------


## julia90

> No surprise that Italy dominates, considering their gastronomic traditions.
> 
> Is anywhere in Switzerland recommended? How's Bern?


switzerland wasn't included in the top 10 choices of tripadvisor

----------


## Maciamo

> well, i think to find good food in italy you have to spend at least 20-25 euro, with home wine, not with bottled wine, but the best restaurants and more economic are those in non turistic areas, in the periphery, hinterland of cities.
> 
> if you want to spend very few money.. pizza plus an enthry is about 13-15 euros
> 
> seafood, like an enthry of seafood plus a first or second plate of seafood is 25>, 30>


I have been to places where I was disappointed even for 30€ without wine. This never happens in Belgium.

----------


## Taranis

> ???


Yeah, why Bergisch Gladbach, of all towns in Germany???

----------


## sparkey

> Yeah, why Bergisch Gladbach, of all towns in Germany???


Via the Huffington Post:




> Bergisch what?! Of all the cities on this list, this is the most mysterious -- but the relatively small city in western Germany supports not one, but two, three-starred restaurants. 
> 
> *Population:* 105,723 
> *Michelin Stars:* 6 
> *Stars Per 100,000 Residents:* 5.7
> 
> _Pictured: A dish at three-star Gourmetrestaurant Lerbach that looks almost too beautiful to eat._

----------


## bicicleur

tomorow I go to the Dordogne
I'll be eating lots of ducks, my favorite meat

----------


## Coriolan

> Yeah, why Bergisch Gladbach, of all towns in Germany???


Bergisch Gladbach is a wealthy suburb of Cologne. That's why it has expensive restaurants. I think it's misleading to count it separately from Cologne just for administrative reasons when it's clearly part of the conurbation.

----------


## katiewebber

I think that in 2019 this is the majority of cities in Spain, Italy and Germany) If you are interested in the topic of travel, then you can read an article on how to travel and make money. I think it will be interesting to you!

----------


## AmondoO

thank you for this information

----------

